# Low PAPP-A levels?



## K123

Has anyone else been told they have low PAPP-A levels? Do you know what this means and risks involved?

I got my blood test results today and was told everything was ok when I was at the hospital - then looked at the results when I got home and saw written in bold and underlined that I have low PAPP-A and this means an increased risk of complications and needs monitoring. Phoned the hospital back and have been asked to go back at 9am tomorrow morning - currently feeling very nervous and wondering if anyone else has had a similar experience?


----------



## elfin2011

I expect you will know more by the time you read this message, but how low is low? My PAPP-A was low at 0.39 MOM but they are not doing anything further for me. 

I contacted the ARC as I was concerned (about the hospital's lack of concern!) but they said that there are no guidelines regarding low PAPP-A. There is some evidence of a very slight increase in the risk of growth problems, and therefore some hospitals do carry out more scans than usual, however this isn't always the case. 

My baby was bang on the average line for sizes at my 20 week scan so it seems that they are not concerned. I'm may have a private scan at about 28 weeks to check all is ok for my own peace of mind. 

I hope that helps.

Claire x


----------



## sk100

No hard and fast rules about the link between low PAPP A and problems - still in the research phase. There is a suggested link with placental problems and growth restriction but probably nthing to be worrying about at this stage.


----------



## K123

My MOM was 0.22 so very very low. I'm having a uterine artery doppler scan at 22weeks, and an extra scan at 34weeks to check growth. I also suffer from a serious king of migraine, and my Mum had problems with high blood pressure so I'm now being counted as a high risk pregnancy and getting a few extra ante-natal appointments. Feel much better for speaking to a Dr who explained things well, and am reassured that although my risks may be increased, the additional care I'll be receiving should stop the risks turning into major problems.


----------

